# Nervous Persian cat !



## manutd99 (May 20, 2012)

I got 2 perisan cats (twins) one male and one female..

The female is very friendly, loves it when we pet her and everything but the male has a big social problem. Ever since we bought them when they were 2 months old (they are now 2 years old) he has never been friendly with us.. keeps running away, hates it when we touch him.. hates to be petted.. and hardly ever does he purr.. We've tried everything but he's still very nervous around us even though he's been with us for 2 years..

Plus he looks as if he's scared very easily.. runs very fast when someone tries to pick him up and when gets nervous if hes forcefully picked up.. 

Is there anything we can do to make him more socially comfortable? I feel as if there's a problem with him..


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hiya

I have a timid Persian girl, who is getting better

What have you tried? Bibi has improved enormously with a change to a food contain Zylkene.


----------



## manutd99 (May 20, 2012)

Whats Zylkene?

Well we've not tried anything in particular.. We thought he'd be fine after a few days or months but he's always been very timid and very very nervous and scared of humans.. He just keeps sitting the whole day in one place and hardly ever moves but once he gets out of the house, he runs so fast that its hard to catch him !


----------

